# Question about Walgreens.... sales?



## sweetdiggity

Yeah they have sales! I just posted about this on my blog yesterday. Starting Sunday September 18th, select decor will be Buy One Get One 50% off. Other decor (smaller items like window clings) will be Buy One Get One FREE!
Harvest decor, like scarecrows and such will be 25% off. 
Make your own graveyard items (tombstones, etc) will be on sale as well but not sure about the prices. 

I can't wait for that sale!!


----------



## boobear

Thanks Sweet! I'll have to make a mental note about the 18th.


----------



## joossa

Thanks for the info! I'll be checking out your blog too!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

i think they do it after! but if you think about All the Halloween stuff i saw at Walgreen's was already really cheap!!! the bubble fog machine they have it for 50 bucks everywhere else is like 70ish...I got a full size skeleton for 30 bucks! cant beat that I've seen them going for like at least 100 bucks.. Walgreen's really stepped it up this year for sure.But just like everyone else when halloween is over everything needs too go! Tombstones were 3 for 10 bucks i think,mini strobe light were 5 or 6 bucks bigger ones were 10,orange/black light color Christmas style light were like 2:50. They even sale Hay for 6 bucks!


----------



## v_gan

Do you think the skeletons will be BOGO 50% off? I already got one, but I need another!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

maybe but at the one by my house they have like 20 or so i dont think they will even last till the 31 i think they will all sale at the price there at!


----------



## Spooky-Licious

I never seemed to like Walgreens prices. BUT i've never thought of going there for Halloweenie Decor. Is it worth it to check out?? Do I need an over stuffed wallet?


----------



## Xane

I thought the Walgreens prices were pretty fair last year. They have the same tombstones this year as last year so I already have all the designs. The candelabra at $8 seems like a decent price and I'll probably buy one even if it doesn't go on sale. The resin skulls are $6 compared to $9 at "discount" store Big Lots and they usually run out early (last year they even ran out of the tombstones pretty early... had to stop at 5 different Walgreens before we found them). I almost always wait until clearance for a lot of things but Walgreens will probably get some sales from me this year.

Right now all that the ones in my area have out are those _*INSANELY HUGE*_ skulls and pumpkins 

Heads up though: in one of them I found Water Beads (those little dried marbles that swell up into jelly beads) on clearance for $1.57 in many colors. Picked up red, black, and purple. Was going to buy them out, but then I found a huge box of them on another shelf so I'll wait and see if they go lower. Normally $2 in Walmart so not a huge savings, but it'll get me another rat and a half from the dollar store


----------



## Kaiju Nexus

Spooky-Licious said:


> I never seemed to like Walgreens prices. BUT i've never thought of going there for Halloweenie Decor. Is it worth it to check out?? Do I need an over stuffed wallet?


In the past few years, they've actually had some really cool and unique items.

I got a heavy, metallic skull and an awesomely creepy clown jack-in-the-box there in years past. They aren't much more expensive than most retail stores. I look forward to checking them out again this year as it seems they've been stepping up their efforts annually...


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

Spooky-Licious said:


> I never seemed to like Walgreens prices. BUT i've never thought of going there for Halloweenie Decor. Is it worth it to check out?? Do I need an over stuffed wallet?


No you don't Every thing is pretty cheap!


----------



## Spooky-Licious

HOORAY! Thanks Kaiju. 
After reading this the curiosity was bugging me so on the way home just now, I ran into walgreens - no purchases though..... There was only about 1/4 aisle of H-Day stuff due to all the Back2School items taking up like 3 aisles. They seemed to be JUST stocking the hallo-decor. But the prices I saw weren't TOO out of line. I'm excited about the $10 ground breaker posable stake prop. And the 40-something inch 10$ hanging reaper, Floodlight stakes-$6.99...I didn't stay long enough to see if they had the bulbs though.. Some mediumish size inflatables were there. Close to reg. retail price. Animated pop-up grave reaper $24.99. 
Other than that , just some spongebob jack-o's. 
Sheesh i HOPE they put more H-Day lights out soon.


----------



## sweetdiggity

I love Walgreens!! Like other stores, they certainly can be expensive, you just have to shop at the right times - sales and clearance and/or with coupons. 
I don't think the skeletons will be buy one get one 50% off, but you never know. 
One thing I like about Walgreens' seasonal stuff is usually it's quite unique from all other stores. They always have cute novelty stuff that you can't find anywhere else and it's not priced too bad either. 

In fact, a few years ago they had adorable glow in the dark Peanuts/Charlie Brown Halloween shirts 3/$10! Now that was awesome.


----------



## Xane

Thinking of buying one of those Billion Bubble machines (on clearance for $5) and seeing if I can repurpose it to work with dry ice for fog filled bubbles.

Why is a bubble fogger a Halloween item anyway?


----------



## klue

I've found that while the selection is fair, the prices are very competitive. Usually I can find some of the best deals in town there when I wait for the sales.I made the mistake last year of waiting on a few things for the post Halloween discount sales and pretty much all the good stuff was gone.


----------



## Halloweenfan

When they do the buy one, get one 50% off type of stuff, it's usually a lot of light type of stuff or small things, and it seems to be things either $20 or under. You might see those tombstones though. It never seems to be animatronics at all! Though, a couple years they were doing $5 off $25 through a coupon that came in the email. I don't know if they do that anymore?

You are better off signing up for their emails incase they have a coupon. To sign up, it's in the very right corner on the bottom of the page. http://www.walgreens.com/

If you want to check Walgreen's ads ahead of time for Halloween stuff, go this website: http://www.iheartwags.com/


----------



## joossa

Ok. I got the Sneak Peak of the Walgreens Weekly Specials. So the following is valid for *Sept. 18 to Sept. 24 2011*.

For decor, it seems they have:
A) Buy one at $1.99 and get one free for: 6 Pack Paper Cut Outs, Spider Web With Spider, Window Clings, and Gel Decor

B) Buy one at $9.99 and get one 50% off for: Spider (60in), Lite-Up Skeleton in Ground, Posable Skeleton (36in), Flying Ghost, Lighted Pumpkin or Skull, Plus many more!

C) 25% off Harvest Decor.


----------

